# Billy's garage..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Dec 18, 2018)

I was drvivng through a small rural town when I spotted out the corner of my eye an old garage.I was not foing to bother with it as it was on a fairly busy road with houses opposite.but curiosity got the better off me so went for it.shame t was stripped inside.but a few little bits too see.there seems to be a lot of these rural garages shutting down at an alarming rate.I guess with cars being more reliable the little fix themup garages are struggling for work.there was a planning notice on the wall staing demolition in 2015,guess that never happened.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 19, 2018)

lovely bit of decay there. Normally car garages are dull and empty.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 19, 2018)

Very nice as I'm into derelict garages wondering what classic cars were repaired or serviced there. That air compressor looks in okay condition. Going by the wooden furniture I'm guessing that the workshop was built in the 1950s. I like how you placed your signature - just below a pair of wellies.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice one 

Quite a big building that and at first I thought it might be more of a rural bus service garage? Nice high beams and wide spaces in there would tie in with that..

The compressor. Yup has me going does that. You know - I actually gasped when I saw it. I'm sad!
Definitely appears to be in fair working order. It's complete though which is rare in a lot of places.

We've had a lot of smaller private garage concerns closed in the North East. Basically the owners started them years ago and came close to retirement age and so closed shop. The owners got themselves planning permission for their garages to be demolished and houses, complete with drawings passed. Then the owners sold the old garage as it was, with permissions and made a fortune on the sale. 

Well worth the effort of stopping and looking.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2018)

The equipment required to read the ECUs that control pretty much everything to do with modern cars cost a fortune and manufacturers are fussy about who they supply them to, this has put many small mechanics out of business as where once they might have been able to work on any brand of car, now they have to specialise in one or two, and there's not enough general service work to go round.


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2018)

I liked that, Thanks


----------



## short memory 83 (Dec 21, 2018)

wow love the pics,plus you found an old halon fire extinguisher too.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you all.i think it was deffo worth a little look.adly modern technology has put a lot of these smaller garages out of business


----------



## Randy-Travers (Jan 10, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Nice one
> 
> Quite a big building that and at first I thought it might be more of a rural bus service garage? Nice high beams and wide spaces in there would tie in with that..
> 
> ...



I gasped too!


----------

